# Missed A Couple Of Mr. Flapper Episodes ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Snow In Seattle: http://www.mrflapper.com/060306.htm

Where's Phoebe Kay: http://www.mrflapper.com/060315.htm

Enjoy!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those were great, Terry.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, you know I always enjoy these so much but I think these are the best yet. The snow story where they are on the concrete looking at the snow and one telling the other to tuck their feet under to stay warm is so cute.

Wonder how Phoebe Kay got up so high? 

The person who writes the stories is really talented.

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I love the Mr. Flapper episodes, Terry, these were great fun as always, but----
on the downside, I'm gonna be thinking about hot french fries all day  

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad you all enjoy the Mr. Flapper episodes .. they really make me chuckle  

Maggie .. Muscovy ducks are very strong fliers .. especially the smaller females. I don't know if Tiff clips their wings or not .. if not, it would have been child's play for Phoebe Kay to get up there.

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I love your flapper episodes there the best lol i cant wait too see waht happens .


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Terry,

As always, thank you for sharing. Great humor and entertainment.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Gee,

I really enjoyed those. It's the first time I have seen Flapper episodes. My favourite line is:

"Good search everyone, I'm stuffed"

Pretty funny, and just like the ducks and geese. Focussed on their mealtimes and naps in the sun. Gotta love them.

Cameron


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Most enjoyable, as always. Thanks for sharing with us, Terry!

Wonder if Phoebe Kay is of an age and inclination to be searching for a nest site?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Wonder if Phoebe Kay is of an age and inclination to be searching for a nest site?


Quite possible


----------

